# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Co oznaczają te wyniki kolana?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Cechy zerwania środkowego i dolnego (dystalnego) odcinka więzadła krzyżowego przedniego, w jego przebiegu obrzek, zachowane częściowo obrysy przeczepu udowego i górnego odcinka więzadła dług.ok.1,5cm

----------

